# BomBon's cancer fight



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear that Bombon is doing well. 

You and he are certainly in my prayers. 

Hugs


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - you go BomBon  Hope that stolen pizza tasted great

He will be in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad he is still doing well. Spoil him rotten and enjoy every second of him. Please keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Bombon!! I hope someone gave you seconds!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that he's doing well! Spoil him every second you have!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers for your BomBon. Enjoy every moment with him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Bombon in our prayers. Spoil him and enjoy every minute! We would love to see pictures.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Prayers for BomBon!! Hope he gets to steal a lot more pizza =)


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go BomBon! That sounds soooo golden. Prayers you get to steal lots of pizza.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with everyone here - spoil him rotten! Sending you all strength.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Hurray!! I'm pulling for you BomBon!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Good to hear that BomBon is enjoying being spoiled. Sending wishes and prayers that he continues to enjoy life for many more months!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

More pizza for BomBon! I'm so happy to read he's rebounded and feeling better! Prayers continued for many good days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BomBon*

So happy that BomBon has rebounded.
Spoil him rotten and take lots of pictures.
I will be praying for him and you.


----------

